# The heroes: redemption thread with spoilers



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2009)

awesomeness. Noah back on form. Not sure what the relevance of them china saki mugs are.


----------



## Santino (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anyone had a vision of an apocalyptic future yet? Has anyone inexplicably failed to exploit a power that they know a character has?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2009)

That was really good.

I like the Sylar / Matt situation 

Tracy and Noah eh ? Hes a sly old dog 

And the carnival peoples est tres 

Lets hope they dont let us down this year.....


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 23, 2009)

Better than last year's mess (and massively better than Villains so far), but I'm still not feeling it yet.

Robert Knepper is quality though (and Ray Park's acting seems to have improved a bit since Star Wars / X-Men), so slightly hopeful.

Both knife fights were cool too (the SFX on Tracey as she was getting slashed were very impressive for a TV show).

Better use of Sylar too (he does the dark comedy very well), I'm just dreading them letting him back out of the box to fuck up another season.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Peter's ridiculous WIN powers start to grate by now, but otherwise I thought it was a good intorduction. I hope the Claire sub-plot isn't just to keep the character in the show.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 23, 2009)

So is this the start of S5, or more bollocks?


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 23, 2009)

S4, and hopefully enjoyable bollocks.


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So is this the start of S5, or more bollocks?



Series 4, but Volume 5.

Claire gets a 'kooky' new room-mate - Madeline Rose Zima, who I think you'll like


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

oh claires hot goth roomie. bet she's hiding a power.

Oh and Danko finally got his.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2009)

yay @ Danko slice up . I never liked the character...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the carnival guys are a good move. It echoes the goodie x-men vs magneto's lot and heroes is always on it's most solid ground when ripping off x-men.

it was cool, when it opened the leader of the carny folk was giving it the redemption speech and I thought 'oh ffs another mohinder moraliser.' Then it turns out he's a sinister cunt


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 23, 2009)

belboid said:


> Series 4, but Volume 5.
> 
> Claire gets a 'kooky' new room-mate - Madeline Rose Zima, who I think you'll like



Is she the same girl who was David Duchovny's jail-bait in Californication?

Wow, she looks different here.


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2009)

I believe she is


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 23, 2009)

So there's a potential Clare goes lezza sub plot in this volume?

MmmmmMMMMmmmmm


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So there's a potential Clare goes lezza sub plot in this volume?
> 
> MmmmmMMMMmmmmm



I don't think there's any 'potential' about it, just wait til sweeps 

On a related note (hot blondes in Heroes), they finally seem to have found the right role for Ali Larter.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So there's a potential Clare goes lezza sub plot in this volume?
> 
> MmmmmMMMMmmmmm



ive heard a rumour.....


----------



## Balbi (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't watch any more, I got three quarters of an hour into the two episodes and.....sorry guys, I can't fill in the gap between my enjoyment of S1 (and bits of S3) and the utter shit that's being churned out now. I tried


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 24, 2009)

So the 'villains' are thieving gypsy bastards!

Sylar is still in it, get rid of him.
Hiro has just become fucking annoying.
Parkman is a twat.

Not sure what to think really; kinda slow. Tattoo power was cool as was Darth Maul. Still the same old inexplicable plot 

Is it good or bad that the best character in the show is the one without powers? HRG!


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't know if anyone's interested in this...

The season 4 opener only got 2.7 million viewers in the States (amongst those all-important 18-49 year olds) on Monday night and aintitcool.com published the following...

* Fans have had it with Heroes, which took a non-heroic distant fourth place, falling another 46% from its season three opener.

17 million viewers: Heroes second-season premiere.
10 million viewers: Heroes third-season premiere.
6 million viewers: Heroes fourth-season premiere.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 24, 2009)

A sad case of a show whose writers are unwilling to take risks.


----------



## pboi (Sep 24, 2009)

Claires new roommate will end up being evil, you know it.

thats how they will keep her in. and yeh, lezza path inc


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 24, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> A sad case of a show whose writers are unwilling to take risks.


Correct. Everything in this opening episode felt phoned in and tired: Claire's trying to live a normal life, again, Peter wants to make a difference, again, Noah's struggling with his job, again, Angela's manipulative, again, Sylar, again, Parkman is boring, again, Hiro is an uncomfortable fantasist, again. Same old same old. Season 3 had a better start.

And why the fuck does Danko have a key in his guts? What the fuck?

Still the fact that Adam and the Ants are the villains is amusing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck yeah! Ink guy is proper evil. A half decent sylar storyline shaping up. Hot goth and claire are getting closer....closer...


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 29, 2009)

Carnies = cool looking
Ink guy = v. cool and menacing
Knife/speed guy - looked good fighting Tracy
Gretchen - obviously killed Manic Annie. Is she the gawky looking Potential from S7 of Buffy?

Hand-wavey about it...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2009)

Ludicrous 12 step Parkman bit is ludicrous


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 29, 2009)

do americans really no nothing about curry


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 29, 2009)

They 'no' whatever the 2.5mn Asian Indians who live there have managed to educmacate them on...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2009)

I did actually think 'No gretchen, you are toying with a man who would bury you and never regret it' when his face hardened as she described the youtube video of a girl who feels no pain.


I love Noah. He's totally the grey man, he'll smile as he takes you to a shortcut he knows and then end you. More balls than the powered characters. Cept sylar


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 29, 2009)

Sylar became a lot less interesting when they made out it was his ability that made him such a bastard, and it was beyond the character's control.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2009)

Now that was a good episode, tightly plotted, decently written and with some great visuals (the scene with the deaf woman and the visual representation of the music in the park was one of the best filmed sequences I've seen Heroes do in a long time).

Loving Robert Knepper's character too (there's a fairly large dollop of T-Bag in there, gives him an air of menace that I can't remember many of the other villains having). You just knew that woman was going to pay even before she shut the door on Samuel, purely by the way his face hardened.

Speaking of other villains, the Sylar / Matt storyline is the first time in ages I've enjoyed both characters, particularly Sylar, who works better when he's being devious and playful, as opposed to demi-god nutcase Sylar.

Not surprised to see the Claire storyline heading down sapphic avenue (is anybody?), the scene where Claire revealed her power was very reminiscent of the 'Magic = lesbian sex' metaphor they used in Buffy for Willow / Tara. (Not necessarily a bad thing )

Also, no Hiro/Ando, Nathan or Tracey that episode, which was good as it meant the episode didn't have to jump around and squeeze things in as much.

Promising first few episodes (but I've been hurt before, so Heroes and I are going to take it slow)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Sylar became a lot less interesting when they made out it was his ability that made him such a bastard, and it was beyond the character's control.



Yeah but they sort of made up for that by making him try and be nice and then decide to be evil again anyway. 

Good episode that last one. Hiro's starting to piss me off now (and he's dying now? Laura Roslin anyone?) so it's good to get a break from him. New bad guy is showing a fun combination of melancholy and nastiness and it'll be good to see where they go with his power. The bits with the deaf woman were excellent, and a sign that the writers might finally be trying a new angle.

Claire's scenes were a bit shit and obvious, but rescued as usual by the sheer awesomeness of HRG.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2009)

does the haitan even have a name?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> does the haitan even have a name?



Don't think so. Even Noah just calls him 'the Haitian'.

I wonder what he does with his time when he's not being summoned to erase someone's memory? Perhaps he works in an old folks' home and amuses himself by making people think they've got alzheimer's.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't believe they didn't get someone hotter to play Clare's first taste of sapphos. The lass that plays Gretchen was weird and freaky in Buddy, and she's weird and freaky in this. I mean if they wanted to mine Buffy for teenage lesbians, they could have picked the girl who plays Kennedy in S7...


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I can't believe they didn't get someone hotter to play Clare's first taste of sapphos. The lass that plays Gretchen was weird and freaky in Buddy, and she's weird and freaky in this. I mean if they wanted to mine Buffy for teenage lesbians, they could have picked the girl who plays Kennedy in S7...



Erm, Madeline Zima wasn't in Buffy (I think you're confusing her with Sarah Hagen, who played Amanda).

She was, however, in Californication (as jailbait for David Duchovny's character), and she was smoking hot there (google image her and you'll see what I mean).


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, she _really_ looks like an older version of Amanda!

And she looks a lot less hot than she does in those pics from Californication...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2009)

What? she's hot n gothy man!

Now I need to re-watch that cello scene to see if I can remember what computer game it reminded me of


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Now I need to re-watch that cello scene to see if I can remember what computer game it reminded me of



Guitar hero?


----------



## Helen Back (Oct 6, 2009)

One word sums up the last shot of ep4: Oops!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

Brief cameo from the bloke who used to command Babylon 5.

sci fi tastic


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 7, 2009)

Well that episode was a load of old shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

To much bollocks and not enough powers. I enjoyed it for Hiros groundhog day attempts to stop that bloke photocopying his arse. And the bloke out of Babylon Five sleazing it up. Filler, not killer.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 7, 2009)

Quite liked the Nathan subplot (and the awesomeness of Swoosie Kurtz's character as she sat with Angela whilst Nathan was being 'executed' = colder than a Corleone).

Hiro's main story was a little silly, but the ending scene was well done.

I've also heard a spoiler for an upcoming episode revolving around Hiro that sounds fantastic, so I'll let the writers off the 'photocopying arse' loop.

Also, Ali Larter looked fiiine this episode.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2009)

I sacked off series 3 after a few episodes.  Is it worth recommencing with this and just skipping the rest of 3?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

yes. This is so far shaping up to be much better than 3


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2009)

YES! all hail Sappho!


saved the episode 

and Sylar is back baby!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2009)

overall not a strong episode, although there were some great synathessia moments with Peter Petrelli and Deaf Girl.

Proper redeemed by gretchen and claire snogging. Oh and invisible Girl. I want that power.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm, still kinda patchy but still better than the last series.

No visions of the future yet thank god.

Bonus points for Winston fron Ghostbusters making an appearance


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 13, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> overall not a strong episode, although there were some great synathessia moments with Peter Petrelli and Deaf Girl.
> 
> Proper redeemed by gretchen and claire snogging. Oh and invisible Girl. I want that power.


let me guess: snogging = quick peck.

still lesbians = ratings!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2009)

Well solid episode. Possibly best of the season so far.

Unintentional comedy moment provided by Healing kid sounding exactly like the fat son from Family Guy 


More power usage= more win


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, I'm about 15 mins into the latest episode and already there's about a week's worth of wank bank material.

Awesome.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2009)

I think this is starting to pick up. Been pretty decent so far.

Am eager to see where deaf girl's lightshow can go now she's demolished a wall with it! Sylar and the carnies is  too.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2009)

That was a quality episode all round 

Dare I say it, Heroes could finally have sorted itself out?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 27, 2009)

It is picking up, but deaf girl (whom i presume is both actually deaf in rl and louise fletcher's daughter) is rubbish. It's like some awful new age kids movie when she plays the pianny.

But really, find a new villain who isn't Sylar. And not bunch of filthy irish pikeys. What are their powers? Pave your driveway without you knowing? Threaten you with dogs? Take over your local? Flout local planning laws?

Was rather hoping ernie Hudson might sport some powers of his own and be a _real _badass! But no.

Hopefully soon Hiro will actually die or return to being a fun character.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2009)

point of order! episode 7 re: Sorrority Hazing. Pretty sure that's bee made illegal.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> But really, find a new villain who isn't Sylar. And not bunch of filthy irish pikeys. What are their powers? Pave your driveway without you knowing? Threaten you with dogs? Take over your local? Flout local planning laws?



Well, as evidenced from the last scene of the episode, I wouldn't want to piss them off.

Plus Robert Knepper > Zachary Quinto in the villainy stakes.



DotCommunist said:


> point of order! episode 7 re: Sorrority Hazing. Pretty sure that's bee made illegal.



_That's_ what you were thinking of during those scenes?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2009)

are we on the same episode here? 7. Not Tabula Rasa, Strange attractors. The bound in boot bit was strangely hot.

Also, good to see chief Carny man owning at the end


----------



## Helen Back (Oct 27, 2009)

"Take TWO consciences into the shower?"

(I know, I'm showing my age)


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> are we on the same episode here? 7. Not Tabula Rasa, Strange attractors. The bound in boot bit was strangely hot.
> 
> Also, good to see chief Carny man owning at the end



Yep, indeed (to all of the above).

Heavy breathing FTW.

Besides the explicit reference, a lot of Buffy influence in this episode too.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 27, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Well, as evidenced from the last scene of the episode, I wouldn't want to piss them off.
> 
> Plus Robert Knepper > Zachary Quinto in the villainy stakes.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but how likely is it that Sylar will just own these mooks. He's the show's main villain so whatever game Sullivan is playing it's likely that unleashing Sylar, which seems his goal, will turn around and bite him in the ass. Sylar's hunger will just go into overdrive.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2009)

i enjoyed this weeks

im actually quite enjoying this new series ( thanks God )


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 28, 2009)

latest episode is good stuff. like the halloween theme played during the hazing sequence.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

The way chief Carny man transported Tracy to the fair suggests that he has lots of powers. He does the ink thing, the controlling earth thing and also seems to be able to bring people to the Carnival. Or brings the carnival to them.

Either way he is ace


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2009)

also as far as  the peeps with abilities go , is he really that evil?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 29, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The way chief Carny man transported Tracy to the fair suggests that he has lots of powers. He does the ink thing, the controlling earth thing and also seems to be able to bring people to the Carnival. Or brings the carnival to them.
> 
> Either way he is ace


the ink thing is soil-in-tattoo-ink isnt it? my money is on another carny doing the teleporting/hiding magic

i'm not saying he aint cool though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2009)

A good episode all in all , poor Hiro


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2009)

Heh, HRG's partner was Kate Lockley /nerdgasm

Jayma Mays = ridiculously cute (to the point of sacharrine)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2009)

he does have a thing for blondes doesnt he.....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2009)

Watched it all now, can't help feeling it was a massive missed opportunity.

I read a rumour that - 



Spoiler: possible plotline



Hiro doesn't hesitate and kills Sylar immediately, forcing Samuel to travel back and convince him to spare him to avoid messing up the timeline, which I think would have been much better and given a glimpse of badass Hiro.



Instead we got Sylar inexplicably helping Hiro (surely he'd just slice him up there and then and find out his own future?) and a boring romance subplot with HRG.

Ending was interesting (then again I'm probably one of the few people who like Mohinder's character), but overall a disappointing episode.

And WTF was with that small vignette at the carnival with the 2 kids and Darth Maul?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2009)

the small vignette is something to do with the ' viacom '( i think ) sponsorship , through out the series ( although ive only seen 1 of them) on 1 ad break there are these little webisode type things ) as the story goes so far , the tattoo woman is hiding her daughter from Samuel , dont know where its going with Darth maul tho....

i also heard about the hiro / syler thing which i agree would have been so much better the way it was intended......


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> the small vignette is something to do with the ' viacom '( i think ) sponsorship , through out the series ( although ive only seen 1 of them) on 1 ad break there are these little webisode type things ) as the story goes so far , the tattoo woman is hiding her daughter from Samuel , dont know where its going with Darth maul tho....
> 
> i also heard about the hiro / syler thing which i agree would have been so much better the way it was intended......



Ah right, they're normally cut out of my downloads.

I used to read the graphic novel installments too, but lost interest.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.9thwonders.com/oliver_grigsby/2009/09/season-4-new-media-episodes.shtml

but il be darned if i can find them.....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 3, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> also as far as  the peeps with abilities go , is he really that evil?



We don't really know what he's up to do we? Except he seems to have killed Mohinder, but then who among us hasn't been tempted to kill that sanctimonious arse from time to time?

e2a: fuck me what a waste of my 10,000th post


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2009)

well after this weeks ep he does seem a bit more sinistar......


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2009)

Also, several things pissed me off regarding Noah in this episode - 

Firstly, HE KNOWS WHAT SYLAR LOOKS LIKE, they ret-conned this particular piece of info during Villains when they show him sending Elle in to draw out the 'real' Sylar in a flashback set well before Homecoming.

Secondly, his daughter is a day away from being butchered (as shown in several prophetic pictures), and he seems to be a tad pre-occupied with the idea of banging his work colleague?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 3, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Firstly, HE KNOWS WHAT SYLAR LOOKS LIKE, they ret-conned this particular piece of info during Villains when they show him sending Elle in to draw out the 'real' Sylar in a flashback set well before Homecoming.



I really can't be arsed keeping track of it all any more. But you'd expect the people writing the fucking thing to have half a clue 

And would Sylar really be held prisoner by a fucking luggage locker? Really?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2009)

Pointless HRG subplot but otherwise a good episode


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Pointless HRG subplot but otherwise a good episode



Really? Diff'rent Strokes an all that, but I thought it was the weakest episode of the season (and so far I've been loving Season 4).


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

> Ending was interesting (then again I'm probably one of the few people who like Mohinder's character), but overall a disappointing episode.



Wrysmile and I had the immediate thought when we saw Mohinder's corpse:

'Is his real power a complete inability to make accurate character assessments of people?'


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 4, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Wrysmile and I had the immediate thought when we saw Mohinder's corpse:
> 
> 'Is his real power a complete inability to make accurate character assessments of people?'





I assumed he'd droned on about his 'father's research' until Samuel accidentally-on-purpose shot him.

Watching online, the picture wasn't super-great, but what did it look like Mohinder actually died from? Scorch marks and multiple entry wounds are what I could make out.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

Looked like a load of ice bullets or something. You'd think that watching a 720p HD file would help, but _nooooo_...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 4, 2009)

Hiro really is a bit of a tit.

Had some genuine pathos though, even if Heroes really needs to not do time travel at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I assumed he'd droned on about his 'father's reeeeee-search' until Samuel accidentally-on-purpose shot him.
> 
> Watching online, the picture wasn't super-great, but what did it look like Mohinder actually died from? Scorch marks and multiple entry wounds are what I could make out.




fixed


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 10, 2009)

Very good episode in parts (Sylar / Matt mainly), interesting in others (Noah / Samuel), dragging in some (Peter / Deaf lady).

Felt like a build-up to next week's episode more than anything.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, nothing major happened. Why doesn't Peter offer to heal deaf lady?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't wait to see if they finally get off the island


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah, nothing major happened. Why doesn't Peter offer to heal deaf lady?



Hmmm, perhaps it works in the same way that Noah still needs glasses after being brought back from the dead by Claires blood, pre-existing conditions don't count or something (like a shit insurance company)?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah, nothing major happened. Why doesn't Peter offer to heal deaf lady?




what about the matt / sylar stuff ? , that was pretty major.....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 11, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> what about the matt / sylar stuff ? , that was pretty major.....



It was good, but we know it's just building up to Sylar getting his body back (and I think Matt may have inadvertently speeded up this process by getting himself mortally wounded, I wonder who has healing powers?).

I don't think anybody really expects them to kill either Matt or Sylar off.

And unless Gretchen comes back, that whole storyline was completely pointless and didn't even deliver proper nawty girl-on-girl action


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Why doesn't Peter offer to heal deaf lady?





He obviously has a better understanding of Deaf culture than you do. Or perhaps the writers didn't want to make these characters even more hackneyed and 2 dimensional by also making them stupid?


----------



## Helen Back (Nov 11, 2009)

Sort of spoiler pic for next ep:

http://www.tv.com/heroes/brothers-keeper/episode/1305862/summary.html?tag=ep_list;summary


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> He obviously has a better understanding of Deaf culture than you do. Or perhaps the writers didn't want to make these characters even more hackneyed and 2 dimensional by also making them stupid?



oh fuck off. She was not born deaf, and I know my brother would take up the offer of healing in a shot if it were possible. Perhaps it is you with the two dimensional attitude assuming that every deaf person embraces Deaf culture so much they would turn down the offer of hearing?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 11, 2009)

No, I don't have a two-dimensional understanding of Deaf culture. Obviously I misunderstood the tone of your post as well (for which I apologise). I'm suggesting perhaps the writers didn't want to open that particular can of worms as insultingly and crudely as on such popular series as Scrubs and House.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2009)

oh ok. Then I apologise for the tone of my reply.

*puts beef back in the freezer*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 11, 2009)

lol


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

Claire. Tracey. Underwear. Bathtub.

They're really selling the hot blonde thing this week 

Some other stuff happening too, I forget to be honest....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

Claire-LOL, nice humour moment.

Peter being a moron as usual


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

Now a Mohinder-LOL


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2009)

quite a good episode , im glad we are finally finding out what samuel is up to


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

I wanna see the deaf lady take out a building with an oboe.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 17, 2009)

when is e10 out? What day are they broadcast?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

Question - why, if Samuel needed the film to realise he is more powerful when surrounded by other specials, has he been collecting them anyway? Kind of Chicken / Egg thing going on there....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> when is e10 out? What day are they broadcast?



Yep, broadcast last night - 

http://www.icedivx.com/video.php?vurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.megaupload.com%2F%3Fd%3DAEZ7ZVPU


----------



## pboi (Nov 17, 2009)

www.casttv.com for a site that has all TV to stream and doesnt suck balls


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2009)

I use 
http://www.cucirca.com/2009/11/17/heroes-season-4-episode-10-brothers-keeper/


has various streams, megavideo, wisevid etc.

Imma watch the new episode after ma has finished watching the alan fucking tithead show.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2009)

www.ninjavideo.net too

i watched it at 4.30am on there 

and why wont fat mat die , he should be dead up i have no time for the pundai


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2009)

oh that was awesome 

Some proper story progression here


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2009)

a much better season this year ,my faith has been restored( but as the ratings are dire in the states it may not get renewed next year    )


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2009)

How much more of 'my fathers Reee-search' are we going to get from Mohinder ffs 


And I swear they buried Nathan, and did not stash his body in a self-store


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 17, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Yep, broadcast last night -
> 
> http://www.icedivx.com/video.php?vurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.megaupload.com%2F%3Fd%3DAEZ7ZVPU


awesome, thanks.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 17, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Question - why, if Samuel needed the film to realise he is more powerful when surrounded by other specials, has he been collecting them anyway? Kind of Chicken / Egg thing going on there....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> How much more of 'my fathers Reee-search' are we going to get from Mohinder ffs
> 
> 
> And I swear they buried Nathan, and did not stash his body in a self-store



I seem to recall them burning it in a Darth Vader Stylee, maybe that was a random victim that Matt made everyone (including the viewer perspective) believe was Sylar?

On the other hand the continuity's as crap as ever.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2009)

Top ep! Tracy in her panties and Clare in little shorts, Hiro getting his time travelling back, actual proper plot movement, a 'GO SYLAR!' moment (for me anyway - I got stupidly wound up over the 'Come over here and touch my hand, Nathan, it'll all be OK.' bit)...and Mohinder, once again, making a Bad Life Choice and subsequently fucking everything up. 

As ruffneck said, this ep, indeed this whole season, has really got itself together and it'll be a shame if it gets cancelled now...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 18, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Top ep! *Tracy in her panties and Clare in little shorts*, Hiro getting his time travelling back, actual proper plot movement, a 'GO SYLAR!' moment (for me anyway - I got stupidly wound up over the 'Come over here and touch my hand, Nathan, it'll all be OK.' bit)...and Mohinder, once again, making a Bad Life Choice and subsequently fucking everything up.
> 
> As ruffneck said, this ep, indeed this whole season, has really got itself together and it'll be a shame if it gets cancelled now...



Not to detract from the obvious charms of those scenes, but that felt to me like the first time in ages Heroes actually just took a bit of time to focus on characters rather than plot, in what was essentially a light-hearted subplot that didn't need to tie into the main thread.

Back to pervy - Noah's face when he walks in on the two of them giggling in dressing gowns is pure Three's Company ("Come and knock on our door....")


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, and I bet he was thinking 'HEY! I just remembered. Clare's my _stepdaughter_...'


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 18, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, and I bet he was thinking 'HEY! I just remembered. Clare's my _stepdaughter_...'



Some of their scenes together _have_ veered towards wrongness at times.


----------



## Helen Back (Nov 18, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I seem to recall them burning it in a Darth Vader Stylee, maybe that was a random victim that Matt made everyone (including the viewer perspective) believe was Sylar?
> 
> On the other hand the continuity's as crap as ever.



There was a shape-shifter. He impersonated Sylar and it was while he was impersonating Sylar that Sylar killed him. Real Sylar killed fake Sylar and took his ability.. 

So now we have a real Sylar who can shape-shift and a fake dead Syalr. The fake waqs the one that was burned.

The Nathan that was buried was the real Sylar impersonating Nathan.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 18, 2009)

Helen Back said:


> There was a shape-shifter. He impersonated Sylar and it was while he was impersonating Sylar that Sylar killed him. Real Sylar killed fake Sylar and took his ability..
> 
> So now we have a real Sylar who can shape-shift and a fake dead Syalr. The fake waqs the one that was burned.
> 
> The Nathan that was buried was the real Sylar impersonating Nathan.



Well remembered


----------



## Helen Back (Nov 18, 2009)

When they found the real Nathan's body Peter still had the healing power and they knew or were in the process of figuring out that Nathan was realy Sylar - why didn't Peter bring the real Nathan back to life? Too late now, he's lost that power.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2009)

Helen Back said:


> When they found the real Nathan's body Peter still had the healing power and they knew or were in the process of figuring out that Nathan was realy Sylar - why didn't Peter bring the real Nathan back to life? Too late now, he's lost that power.



The healing power doesn't appear to be capable of lazarene resurrections. The kid Peter got that ability from didn't resurrect his parents, for example


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2009)

Plus when Peter was healing the severely wounded as a paramed, he was wrecking himself. My guess would be that saving someone who was dying would kill the healer (CF: Babylon 5 Alien Punishment Machine)


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2009)

Solid ep. Hiro appears to be growing a pair, Gretchen is back which means moar lez action soon and carny man is starting to fall to bits. The sylar/nathan storyline is a bit crap ATM but has potential.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wasnt a bad ep , a bit ovb about Jacob tho , could see that coming from ep1.

Next weeks is the last one til after xmas


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 24, 2009)

Still watching the ep, but just wanted to register my awkwardness at the Noah / Lauren scenes, are they fucking teenagers or something?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 24, 2009)

Watched it all now, brilliant episode, one of the best they've done IMO.

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 1, 2009)

Not the best episode, but some cool moments (offset against some ridiculous ones) - 



Spoiler: Episode - 'The Fifth Stage'



Peter taking the Haitian's power and beating the crap out of Sylar was great, as was the nail-gun torture.

Nathan's final farewell was the most emotional Heroes moment since 'Company Man' (for me anyway, knowing Adrian Pasdar has now left the show).

Unfortunately Claire went, to quote Kirk Lazarus, 'full-retard' this week, swallowing the biggest pile of bullcrap without a second's thought. Seriously, at one point she was simpering so hard I thought the screen might crack.

Idiot though she is, it seems like she is the catalyst to bring someone else to Samuel (Noah, Peter?)



Hopefully the best is yet to come.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 1, 2009)

but not until next year.....


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 1, 2009)

So there is an E12? I saw one torrent on tpb, but nowt in HD...grrr...feckin eztv was down for repairs last night...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 1, 2009)

www.ninjavideo.net has it streaming in HD


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2009)

Buffering now. This really has been a good run. WB decent Heroes, may your massive continuity errors never stop


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Buffering now. This really has been a good run. WB decent Heroes, may your massive continuity errors never stop



Assuming everyone has now seen this so don't need the spoiler tags - 





Not so much a continuity error, as it was the continued theme of characters being stupid, but that was a pretty stupid method of killing 'Nathan' wasn't it? 

Did it not occur to either he or Peter that Sylar would re-emerge from the fall, whereas if he'd said "Pete, you need to completely destroy this body", they could have taken Sylar out too. 

It's like the writers are so dependant on keeping Sylar in the show (to it's detriment IMO), that he escapes certain death without a reasonable explanation.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

Also, when the Haitian mind-fucks people they stay mind-fucked. How come pete couldn't put it down like Renee does?


----------



## pboi (Dec 2, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So there is an E12? I saw one torrent on tpb, but nowt in HD...grrr...feckin eztv was down for repairs last night...



use their twitter


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Also, when the Haitian mind-fucks people they stay mind-fucked. How come pete couldn't put it down like Renee does?



That I could put down to the fact Peter's not really sure what to do with that power effectively (plus Sylar / Nathan have probably been hardened to it by their battle for control of the body?).

Of course the obvious answer is that Renee's a P.I.M.P.  (as is Noah with his 27 hidden handguns )


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So there is an E12? I saw one torrent on tpb, but nowt in HD...grrr...feckin eztv was down for repairs last night...



If you join the forums at alluc. org, they have several links for every show broadcast, most in HD and superfast at loading.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 2, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> It's like the writers are so dependant on keeping Sylar in the show (to it's detriment IMO), that he escapes certain death without a reasonable explanation.



Init. Knepper is a far superior bad guy, and they ran out of stories for Sylar quite a while ago, given that they basically need to keep finding ways to make him less powerful (viruses, crises of conscience, daddy issues and being stuck in Fat Keanu's head) or else he's completely unstoppable and so a pretty pointless character.

I also can't help thinking I'd have nicked all of Sylar's powers if I was Peter. The Haitian thing is cool and all but you've gotta love the telekinesis, lightning bolts, shapeshifting and immortality 

e2a: and doesn't Renee have a job or anything? He just appears whenever someone needs him (and for whatever thoroughly dodgy reason) like the butler in a PG Wodehouse novel.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm loving this series. I was genuinely touched by Claire finally looking actually happy, but knowing that Samuel is that most evil of people, one who tells the truth to cover a lie.

For me Claire's really come through as a good character, with some excellent moments (her and Tracy on the sofa, for example) and last ep.

Nicely set up for the 2nd half of the season I reckon...let's hope the writer manages to keep it steady...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2010)

its back on in the states tonight with a 2 hr special


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent...nice to see all my fave shows appearing on eztv again after the Xmas break...


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 5, 2010)

Both eps up on alluc.org now, just waiting for my boss to go into a meeting before I can watch them


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 5, 2010)

2 720p torrents on dl before I left for work this morning, should be nicely cooked when I get home


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 5, 2010)

was um , alright , nothing special mind


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2010)

epic Irish accent fail


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 6, 2010)

You know if they'd just used Claires blood to save Nathan/resurrect him and set fire to Sylar and fired his ashes into space I'd be a lot happier with this show...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2010)

Note how Noah Bennet just cunts Parkmans security right off and appears in his house on the sly. Even without any powers or the assistance of the haitian. This is why he is the don.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2010)

I found Series 3 a bit shit.  shall I skip straight to Redemption?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2010)

yes. Series four really finds it's fees and stops being ludicrous. A bit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> epic Irish accent fail



Hasn't epic Irish accent fail already occurred, in that episode ages ago where Peter(?) ends up randomly in Ireland?

I have never been that keen on Heroes. I can pinpoint the exact moment I went off it. It was a small thing, but one character was called 'Eden McCain'. Somehow, that was put me off the entire series. It wasn't even the character, it was purely the name. It jumped the shark for me at that point.

However, I will not declare it shit. I can see why other people would like it.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

those two boys talking in that accent last week was an ultimate accent fail


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Hasn't epic Irish accent fail already occurred, in that episode ages ago where Peter(?) ends up randomly in Ireland?
> 
> I have never been that keen on Heroes. I can pinpoint the exact moment I went off it. It was a small thing, but one character was called 'Eden McCain'. Somehow, that was put me off the entire series. It wasn't even the character, it was purely the name. It jumped the shark for me at that point.
> 
> However, I will not declare it shit. I can see why other people would like it.



oh yes the ones where Peter Petrelli was held responsible for the missin oi-pods.

Horrific accent fail


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> yes. Series four really finds it's fees and stops being ludicrous. A bit.



OK.  I will check it out if you promise to give Lost another go


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Hasn't epic Irish accent fail already occurred, in that episode ages ago where Peter(?) ends up randomly in Ireland?
> 
> I have never been that keen on Heroes. I can pinpoint the exact moment I went off it. It was a small thing, but one character was called 'Eden McCain'. Somehow, that was put me off the entire series. It wasn't even the character, it was purely the name. It jumped the shark for me at that point.
> 
> However, I will not declare it shit. I can see why other people would like it.



That was funny as fuck.  'Celtic' playing in Ireland


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

I kind of hope it was intentionally that bad.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I kind of hope it was intentionally that bad.



Do you think it was satirising British views of 'dumb fuck americans'?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope so. otherwise they were just dumb fuck americans.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2010)

a cracking episode me thinks , loved the whole Hiro thing , nice reminder of season 1 , Samuel going mental  and Sylar being Sylar


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2010)

Really got the hots for poor Gretchen now.


----------



## madamv (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm watching on normal TV so havent peeked at the spoilers...   But hots for Gretchen???   Ewwwww

and I am intrigued to know why she is 'poor'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2010)

madamv said:


> I'm watching on normal TV so havent peeked at the spoilers...   But hots for Gretchen???   Ewwwww
> 
> and I am intrigued to know why she is 'poor'



Claire keeps treating her like shit!

Unrequited love


----------



## madamv (Jan 20, 2010)

Ahhh   I think she looks a bit scheming.  My instinct is she is up to something....


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 20, 2010)

Gretchen = Madeline Zima

Google that name and you realise that she is really dressing down for Heroes.

Smokin' hot.


----------



## madamv (Jan 21, 2010)

Just looked.  Nope - she doesnt do it for me...


----------



## scifisam (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm watching episode 19 or season 4 after missing half of season 3 and all of this season so far. It's all the same characters doing the same things as in season 1 - early in season 1, too. It's quite enjoyable, but I'm feeling a lot of de ja vu.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah! Some of my confusion is cleared up now at least. The info button said that I was watching ep 4/19, but IMDB informs me it was ep 3. Makes much more sense.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 24, 2010)

Bit of a filler ep. Good to see Suresh finally seems to have taken the hint and fucked off back home.


----------



## Helen Back (Jan 28, 2010)

There's an advert for Qatar Airways that I've so far only seen on the BBC News channel. It ends with a close-up 1/4 view of some guys face, you can see the hair and one eye/eyebrow. I swear the guy looks like Sylar! That eyebrow is unmistakeable!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2010)

It's gone a bit messy and stupid again. This always happens.

None of the cunts seem able to enunciate the consonants in the word 'abilities' ahhbillydees is annoying.

HRG getting pwned is a 'oh oes!' moment. I bet he comes back like a vengeful demon to wreak destruction on the carny bloke with the shit facial hair


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 28, 2010)

that wall looked well shoddy


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 28, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> that wall looked well shoddy



Init. Who would wall up a superpowered psycho killer in their own basement anyway? I can't imagine getting a huge amount of sleep in that situation.

And what if they want to sell the house? Surely an estate agent or surveyor would notice that the basement was smaller than it says on the plans and that it has three block walls and one amateurish construction in red bricks, devices which are pretty much unheard of in California anyway so fuck knows where Parkman even got them from


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It's gone a bit messy and stupid again. This always happens.




it was a bit obvious this week , the whole Samuel / HRG thing could be seen a mile off

lets hope they dont fuck it up


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 29, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Init. Who would wall up a superpowered psycho killer in their own basement anyway? I can't imagine getting a huge amount of sleep in that situation.
> 
> And what if they want to sell the house? Surely an estate agent or surveyor would notice that the basement was smaller than it says on the plans and that it has three block walls and one amateurish construction in red bricks, devices which are pretty much unheard of in California anyway so fuck knows where Parkman even got them from



The missus and I are re-qatching Alias atm, and TBH Fat Matt was basically the same character in that, only not quite so fat (but still a bit stout).

Personally I reckon Sylar should've boned Mrs Fat Matt and reminded him how far above his weight FM was punching to land her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2010)

Epic HRG backstory this week. Now we no why he is a cold-assed state assassin


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tonights is the Season ( possibly series if its not picked up ) Finale


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, I was really surprised about that, running 3 eps short of a full 22. Weird.

'Ends darkly' according to the guy who plays Fat Matt, especially for Fat Matt.

So Sylar and Petrelli spitroast his missus?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2010)

ooh a Dark ending , I likes the sound of that !!


----------



## Helen Back (Feb 9, 2010)

So - Heroes ends as it starts.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah but for the life of me they cannot do a boss battle


----------



## kained&able (Feb 9, 2010)

OOOH is the volume finished then?? Can i download it all now?


dave


----------



## pboi (Feb 9, 2010)

its all a bit shit nowadays


----------



## kained&able (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh fuck me i thought it was only volume 5 that had finished. Didn't realise volume 6 was done as well.


dave


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 9, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Didn't realise volume 6 was done as well.
> 
> 
> dave



all 5 mins of it....


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

Excellent stuff, although as mentioned the Boss battle was a bit shit. One of the interesting things for teh kids of the future will be trying to work out Sylars motivations in any given episode as the geezer goes all over.

I do hope this gets a volume six as I think it still has legs.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 10, 2010)

A good ending, I liked the (relatively) understated way they handled Samuel's downfall.

Did multplying man only confess to everything at the death because Parkman put the 'fluence on him? Because if he just decided to grow a conscience all of a sudden then that's pretty shit writing.

Also, Parkman has got really fat now.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 10, 2010)

I wasn't expecting that to be the last episode.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 11, 2010)

dp


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice symmertry with Claire's jump, rebooting the whole thing for the (possible) Season 5, along with the newly scrubbed up Sylar.

The Parkman thing wasn't as dark as I was hoping, but seeing him put his thoughts into Eli could see him start out on another downward slope again - which would be 

I reckon it's got another seasons worth of legs in it. 

Spooky - you should see him in Alias. He's managed to carve a niche as a rotund actor.


----------



## mr_eko (Feb 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I reckon it's got another seasons worth of legs in it.
> .



Nah it needs to be taken out the back and humanely euthanised.  There are still good ideas being generated but the writers can't follow them through.


----------



## madamv (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not looking through this thread as I am watching it on BBC, but just wanted to say I spotted Hiro and Mat Parkman in 'Dude Where's my Car?'   the other night


----------



## dogmatique (May 15, 2010)

Wasn't sure which Heroes thread to post this in, but FINALLY NBC has seen sense and cancelled the fucker.

http://livefeed.hollywoodreporter.com/2010/05/nbc-cancels-heroes.html

Such a shame it went so wrong - loved the first two seasons, but Geez, if ever there was a textbook example of how a good show goes bad - this was it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 15, 2010)

So much potential. First series was the only good one.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2010)

It was a mess, but it had its moments. Final season started to be good again. Shame, I thought the series had a few more series in it


----------



## Stigmata (May 16, 2010)

They should have done what they initially said they would do, which is bring in a new cast every series and relegate the previous main cast to guest/supporting roles. That might have kept it fresh.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 1, 2010)

BUMPED : 

James Kyson Lee - Ando ?? was on breakfast this morning and apparently they are going to make a 2 hour tie-it-all up episode , but afer BSG and LOST's attempts is there much point ?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 1, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> So much potential. First series was the only good one.



Yup. The rest was total bloated bullshit. 

The lot should have died with Linderman.


----------

